# Forearm  masses-clinically a lipoma



## codedog (Jul 14, 2010)

Would you code this 25071 x2  or 11403 x 2 
  here is operative report 
     OPERATION - dissection was carried down through skin and subcutaneous tissue after making an  incision in the area for around 2-3 cm. It appeared to  be a lipoma. The entire sac with surrounding tissue was removed. It was sent to pathlogy. Skin was closed with 3-0 nylon. On the medial side, the exact same thing was done. This was noted to be about 3cm. Dissection was carried down through skin and subcutaneous tissues. The entire mass with surrounding tissue  was removed. The skin was closed with 3-0 nylon. A sterile dressing was placrd . 

I want to code 25071 -CPT code in book says subcutaneous  3 cm or greater 
but I seem  to have a hard time looking at key words that leads me  to 25071 or 11403- can someone explain what they would code it and why ?

I been to some forums  in this aapc and it seems some people do get confused on this subject , so someone  breaking It down may help
THANKS


----------



## cmartin (Jul 14, 2010)

To me it sounds like 25071 (or 25075 depending on size) - they're dissecting down thru skin and subq tissue b/4 they get to the mass/lipoma.  It always helps to be familiar with the way the particular provider phrases things, but I think it reads as though the tumor is in the subq tissue, not the skin, so 25075/25071 rather than 11403/11404; path report should clinch it for you.


----------



## codedog (Jul 14, 2010)

thanks- path report read received in formalin is segment of adipose tissue measuuring 2.4 x1.8 x 0.9 cm . The specimen is serially sectioned to reveal usual fatty  cut surface ans spcimen is entirely covered with very thin membranous tisue  and it went on to say same  for other specimen -thanks


----------



## Mklaubauf (Jul 15, 2010)

There is a very good article in CPT Assistant.  February 2010/Volume 20 Issue 2 and again April 2010 CPT ASsistanVolume 20 Issue 4 that talks about Integumentary vs Musculoskeletal.   That might help you, I know that I refer to both alot. 
M. Klaubauf, CPC


----------

